# Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?



## Lucanio12 (7. September 2014)

*Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Hallo,

MEin Sytem : GTX 770, Intel I5 4570, 8GB Ram usw. ok das müsste eig. Reichen, aber reicht es auch für die GUTEN Grafik Mods (glaube ja nicht , aber könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen).
Zweite Frage ist : Ist außer der Grafik (mit Mods natürlich) noch ein großer Unterschied zwischen der PS4 und der PC Version ?

Allles klar hoffe Ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen 

MfG


----------



## joneskey98 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Also ich kann nur sagen nehms für PC. Ich kann mit meiner gtx750 mit Seus v10.1 Ultra shader so bei 45 Fps mit 128x128 Chroma hills Pack. Meine Freund hat ne 770 und nen I5 4590 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Da läuft das ganze gespann dauerhaft auf 60 mit sehr hoher sichtweite. Wies mit der Modfreundlichkeit auf der Ps4 aussieht weis ich nicht. Aber am Pc kannst du reintun wie du lustig bist.

Gruß.


----------



## Lucanio12 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Danke, für die Antwort!


----------



## joneskey98 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Kein ding. Helfe gerne wo ich helfen kann [emoji6]


----------



## Erok (7. September 2014)

*AW: Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Moin 

kannst Dir ja erst mal das kostenlose Minetest runter laden am PC und testen, ob es Dir auf dem PC spass macht oder nicht 

Greetz Erok


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (7. September 2014)

*AW: Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Die PC Version ist die mit Abstand beste Version von Minecraft. Dein PC sollte auch Shadermods und Texturepacks locker zum laufen bekommen. 
Die PC Version ist auch immer "aktueller", d.h. sie hat schon neue Updates mit mehr Features erhalten, die auf Konsolen noch nicht verfügbar sind. Zudem ist die Weltgröße auf allen Konsolen begrenzt, während die Welt am PC endlos nachgeneriert wird. Auf dem PC gibt es auch deutlich mehr und bessere Server, die auch viele Mini-/Funspiele anbieten.


Die Konsolenvarianten unterstützen glaube ich auch keine Mods; zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie man das auf einem geschlossenen System wie der PS4 installieren sollte. Und gerade Mods können das Spiel nochmal richtig interessant werden lassen.

Wenn ein solch potenter PC bereit steht würde ich Minecraft auf jeden Fall am PC spielen.


----------



## SirBullyyy (7. September 2014)

*AW: Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Nachdem ich gesehen habe das im Xbox Store (wird im PS4 Store auch so sein) Texturepacks und Skins gegen Geld verkauft werden, hol dir die PC -Version, da kannste Texturepacks und Skins einspielen wie du willst.

Die Konsolen Version ist sehr eingeschränkt und eben auf den Store angewießen.


----------



## Invisiblo (7. September 2014)

*AW: Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Alleine wegen der Mods musst du schon die PC-Version nehmen.


----------



## Caun (7. September 2014)

Würde ich halt nach entscheiden wo deine freunde drauf zocken


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2014)

*AW: Minecraft für PC oder PS4 was lohnt sich mehr ?*

Natürlich PC, schon allein aufgrund der viel größeren Community und der Modding Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Matze287 (15. Oktober 2014)

Nimm auf jeden Fall die Pc-Version lohnt sich mehr


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Oktober 2014)

Würdest du ein Auto (Minecraft) mit Reifen (PC) oder ohne Reifen (PS4) kaufen?

Möchtest du noch Nitro (Mods), was nur Sinn macht, wenn du Reifen hast?


----------

